
Show HN: Minimal game with procedural graphics in JavaScript/GLSL - westoncb
https://github.com/westoncb/under-game
======
martinlofgren
I'm on mobile right now and couldn't play it, but looks good. Nice work!

~~~
westoncb
Thanks!

I set it up to just show a video on mobile since it wasn't performing well on
my phone. It may actually work alright on newer phones, though... —not sure.

~~~
xiphias2
Can you add a link for those of us who want to try to play on mobipe anyways?

------
azhenley
Doesn't work for me. The play page just shows a "0" and no graphics:
[http://symbolflux.com/under/](http://symbolflux.com/under/)

~~~
westoncb
Mind if I ask which browser you're using? Or to copy/paste any console errors?
Could be that I'm using something in webgl not supported by your graphics
card/driver...

~~~
azhenley
That does appear to be the issue. Latest version of Chrome on Mac OS 10.14.1.
"THREE.WebGLRenderer: Error creating WebGL context."

I enabled hardware acceleration in Chrome and it is working fine now. Thanks
and good work on this!

------
KennyCason
Played on desktop. Love the look and feel! Scored 348.

------
pjmlp
Quite addictive. :)

------
sintaxi
840

------
joshwcomeau
Cool!

